# Do I Really Need a Paint Depth Tool?



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

So the DA is here and once I've practised machine polishing am going to machine polish my 66 plate Skoda Octavia VRS in Meteor grey. Now the newbie in me is terrified of taking off too much clear coat despite many in here saying you'd have to really go at it to do so.

What's everyone's opinions on paint depth indicators? Do most of you use them? With my paint on my car should I even worry?

Thoughts, opinions most welcome!

Tiffviz


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

As it's your car it's up to you, but I'll never use a polisher without first getting an idea as to the the amount of paint on the car.

Granted this will only give you the total amount of paint on the car and not break it down into paint and clearcoat (unless you spend a lot of cash), but for me its a no brainer.


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

The idea of a paint depth gauge is very appealing, but for me, since I only machine polish infrequently, it's a lot of money for something I won't use much. I also have a 66 plate VRS and have machined it once this year. By being careful, I haven't felt the need to re-polish it. I'd have one if I could afford it but would rather have a good light source.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought an inexpensive one on eBay, which seems to work well. (Search CEM DT-156)

The way I look at it is that if you go through the paint even one time, the cost of the repair will be more than the cost of an inexpensive PTG.

Also, PTGs seem to hold their value pretty well, so you could use it to polish out your car, then sell it again afterwards if you think you won't ever use it again.

Or, alternatively, see if you can rent or borrow one from somebody on here.

It's a handy tool to have though; if you ever buy a used car you can use it to check for any previous repairs that may have occurred.

I certainly wish I had it the last time I bought a car, because I'm pretty sure two cars I test drove had had the front driver's side wings repainted. A PTG would have confirmed this.


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

So I've bitten the bullet and bought a PDG from cleanyourcar. Turned out to be a rather expensive month what with buying the DAS6pro too!! Hope this is all worth it lol


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Tiffviz said:


> So I've bitten the bullet and bought a PDG from cleanyourcar. Turned out to be a rather expensive month what with buying the DAS6pro too!! Hope this is all worth it lol


Good stuff, don't forget to post before and after pics!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

